# Trainer really wants to breed our female



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

We have been going to a private trainer for about 3 weeks now. The trainer was recommending by a really good friend that has been using her for years. She has 4 beautiful GSD’s of her own and specializes in GSD but offers training for most breeds. Our first training session went very well; the trainer had nothing but nice things to say about our little girl. Well my wife went to another training session but this one was with other puppies around the same age, works on obedience around distractions but is mainly for socializing and puppy play time. Anyways after our first class the trainer wanted to look at Ridley’s pedigree, so my wife brought it today and after the class the trainer took a look at it. Not exactly sure what was said but the trainer is really interested in breeding her. We are going to talk about it a little more when we can both be there but I had never thought about breeding before. I know it’s an extreme time commitment but just wanted to see what other people here had to say about it. I obviously don’t have enough GSD experience to breed her on my own, that’s where the trainer would come in, and she has worked with GSD for over 15 years. I’m not saying it’s a 100% for sure thing yet, like I said there is gonna have to be a long discussion with our trainer before we truly consider it. But if we could bring other people as much joy as Ridley has brought us, it something I would like to look into. I know there is a lot of “Backyard Breeders” and unethical breeding going on with this breed and I want nothing to do with that. So lets hear it, experience’s, pros, cons, advise, anything, I wanna hear it all so I am a little more informed before we have this discussion with the trainer.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I would just suggest that you title and health test her first. Before breeding her. Ask the trainer WHY she wants to breed her, what would you get, who would responsible for the bills, who would choose the homes, who would be responsible for honoring the guarantee???

I have said my peace and will now go pop popcorn and watch this unfold. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> I would just suggest that you title and health test her first. Before breeding her. Ask the trainer WHY she wants to breed her, what would you get, who would responsible for the bills, who would choose the homes, who would be responsible for honoring the guarantee???
> 
> I have said my peace and will now go pop popcorn and watch this unfold.
> 
> ...


lol I really hope that doesn’t happen again. I’m gonna start a list of questions to ask the trainer when we talk about it. I’ll ask her all of the above questions. Just wanna have a full understanding before saying yes or no. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

just the fact that the trainer looked at a puppy's pedigree and wanted to breed makes me say a definite no. you dont breed dogs based off a piece of paper. you also shouldnt breed dogs just from watching a puppy play. your dog can grow up to be super impressive or it can grow up to be a total dud. hard to tell just from watching a pup.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with gsdsar....and knowing how to match the pedigree is very important. Just because a young dog may look great, does this trainer know which stud she'd select to mesh with your girls pedigree(since she did ask to see it) 
Three weeks in doesn't really give enough information to form such an opinion. 
FWIW...a fb friend recently posted how fed up she is with all the BYBs and people looking for cheap dogs. She recently moved to Bend and is a responsible breeder, and is not impressed with the locals and how they choose their dogs. Maybe your trainer is seeing dogs with less than stellar temperaments and wants to do better? 
But don't rush into anything! Learn for the next couple yrs while your girl matures and gains titles...then you can decide whether or not to risk breeding her.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

ALright, you should probably buckle up and hold on tight...this is going to be a bumpy ride....your pup is about three months old, right?? I would be RUNNING from a trainer that thinks a pedigree and what a pup looks like at 3 months old is enough to *know you want to breed...ugh...makes me sick..shame on the trainer...for shame. There is a thread right now of a lady who lost her female during labor and had to give all 12 puppies (I think she lost one or two) to the shelter because her and the family could not handle it.

Your pup is from shameless hearts, here in Wa right? Those lines are about 2/3 generations of pets...not sure what in the pedigree gave the trainer some "wow" factor. Okay....shutting up now....


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> ALright, you should probably buckle up and hold on tight...this is going to be a bumpy ride....your pup is about three months old, right?? I would be RUNNING from a trainer that thinks a pedigree and what a pup looks like at 3 months old is enough to *know you want to breed...ugh...makes me sick..shame on the trainer...for shame. There is a thread right now of a lady who lost her female during labor and had to give all 12 puppies (I think she lost one or two) to the shelter because her and the family could not handle it.
> 
> Your pup is from shameless hearts, here in Wa right? Those lines are about 2/3 generations of pets...not sure what in the pedigree gave the trainer some "wow" factor. Okay....shutting up now....


Hahaha Yeah I thought this might be a bumpy ride but I also wanna be informed. I don’t know exactly what was said today but from our other visits the breeder was impressed with her temperament, looks, trainability and her drive. Her drive and temperament was the main thing she liked, I think. haha Yes she is from Shameless Hearts, I don’t know what she saw in the pedigree that gave her the idea. From what my wife told me, the trainer asked her if we were sure we wanted to fix her and if we had thought about breeding at all. It doesn’t sound like she was jumping all over my wife to breed her. She did say she has a stud that she thinks would be a good match. We will have to talk about it with the trainer and ask all these questions to get a better idea of what kind of breeding she wants to do, because I don’t want anything to do with BYB or less then excellent breeding. I don’t want to breed and cause someone heartache because the breeding was bad.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Train, title, OFA, etc. FIRST, then you can think about possible breeding. Talking about breeding a pup at this stage is putting the cart before the horse, IMO, and your trainer should know better than that. If he really likes her pedigree, let her live up to her genetic potential first.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Just so you know, A female shouldn't be bred til at least after her third heat, which would make her at least 21 months - 2 years old.

If your trainer is wanting to breed any earlier then she is really not caring about the well being of your dog and just thinking about making some money of her. 

She is probably just thinking of making some money any ways but who knows.

You should research what it takes to be a responsible breeder and how much money all the testing costs and the possible health issues and cost of rearing pups and responsibility if they have any issues. You should also see if your female is healthy and doesn't carry any genetic issues, temperament wise or health wise. 

Basically it is unprofessional of your trainer to want to talk about this with you so early. She is setting you up to be a Byb. 

This is your pet so do you want her having complications giving birth. Wait it out and in a few years the option to bred will still be there providing you keep her intact.

Learn about breeding and you can simply choose a suitable male for your female when you feel like it. I'd wait til the dog is over 3 years of age.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

any trainer/breeder that looks at a 12-16 week pup and thinks it has breeding potential either has absolutely no idea what they're doing or they only care about profits.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

boomer11 said:


> any trainer/breeder that looks at a 12-16 week pup and thinks it has breeding potential either has absolutely no idea what they're doing or they only care about profits.


Not commenting in the trainers ability. I don't know her. But I disagree with you. Many many people hold back females because they see something in them, as potential breeding prospects. That's what breeders do. 

It sounds like the trainer sees something invite pup and was just "warning" against spaying, just in case they want to breed? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

MadLab said:


> Just so you know, A female shouldn't be bred til at least after her third heat, which would make her at least 21 months - 2 years old.
> 
> If your trainer is wanting to breed any earlier then she is really not caring about the well being of your dog and just thinking about making some money of her.
> 
> ...


I knew the female needs to be at least 2 years old before breeding. We had told the breeder we were planning on fixing her so I don’t know if she wanted to breed her early or just wanted to give us the idea before we fix her. Yeah I’m the type of person that has to research something to death before pulling the trigger. So just like I did countless hours of research before getting Ridley I’ll do countless hours of research before considering breeding. I will give an update on exactly what she saw and when she wanted to breed Ridley because I won’t breed her early and risk her well being.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Probably good to ask a few innocent questions and see the trainers true intent. Maybe she is totally legit and has your best interests at heart, but why doesn't she go out and buy a decent female herself if she is interested in breeding.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

What I would find daunting about breeding is making sure each pup goes to a good home especially females. It is a lot of responsibility. Really important to know what your doing and vet prospective owners correctly so your pups don't end up abused, neglected or puppy machines. There seems to be a lot of work to breed ethically.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Also I would ask your dog's breeder what he/she thinks of this idea.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Breitbach343 said:


> From what my wife told me, the trainer asked her if we were sure we wanted to fix her and if we had thought about breeding at all. It doesn’t sound like she was jumping all over my wife to breed her.


Well, this is a different (and much more reasonable) thing. Keeping the door open as a "maybe" is totally reasonable, IMO, as long as you think you can be completely responsible about avoiding any oops litters along the way.


----------



## bellske (Jul 30, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Also I would ask your dog's breeder what he/she thinks of this idea.


I agree with this. If anyone asks to breed with my girl, being my first GSD I'd be asking why, who the sire is going to be and then I'd be contacting her breeder(she already knows this is what I would do). If someone asked me today(dog is about 6months) I'd be saying I'm flattered but heres my number, call me in 18months and see if I've got any titles on her and lets see if she's come out as well as her pedigree suggests she may be. I'm not spaying my bitch until 18-24months, firstly I want her to mature intact, and lets see what happens.

You also have to be honest about your dog, look at her today, look at her faults temperament, conformation etc and be really critical then just watch and see how she grows and matures, then when shes of age think of how much work you may of had to put in to get her to be what she is. As an example, if you had to put in a lot of work to get her to interact with people nicely ask yourself is it fear from genetics or was there a bad experience that set it all off, should she really be breed and may produce fearful pups and then other owners have to put in a tonne of work. Someone told me look at the sires line mostly, but look at the bitches too, sure a top male can produce 600+ pups, but those 30 pups from a bitch still get in the gene pool.

I attended a talk the other week about GSD's it was aimed at breeders mainly but I went along to try learn some things(I'd like to breed in the future), if your aim is to breed in the future definitely get out there to talks your local GSD club may have, go to breed surveys, shows etc and start learning now.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Because your girl is still a young puppy, I'd take it as a compliment from your trainer. If your trainer was really interested in breeding her, it would be to the trainer's benefit to progress your girl as far as she is able to go. It would benefit your trainer for your girl to be titled etc. I don't think your trainer would just willy nilly breed anything out there for profit. It would be bad for business. She'd want pups on the ground that would benefit her breeding/training program. 

Your pup is still a baby. I'd be proud there was interest in her. Continue training your girl. No decision has to be made today.


----------

